# London Underground, This isnt Narnia??



## Zero (Aug 19, 2008)

For a while now Mr Loops has ridden to work most days for weeks. Each time passing a small insignificant door flapping in the wind, never knowing what was behind it. Well one day his nuts just dropped like a tonne of concrete, he plucked the courage and ventured forth, stepping out into a untold narnia of the underground.

To his dismay there was no silky sheets of white snow covering the ground. No mystical birds flying in the air, and most of all no Mr tumness to show him the way. Instead he was greeted by the humid waft of fumes and the fragrant smell of oil. To me and you however this magical land has a more common name. The London Underground.

The LU has been one of those places where every explorer holds their own opinion. "No chance", "Only way is with a tour" and most common of all "Youll be shot". Hmm well after two trips to this worryingly easy part of the network im starting to wonder. If the rest is like this then boy is london screwed.

I paid two trips to this small section the network, and one thing i have to state is, if your somehow killed by one of these trains then your a complete idiot!. While sitting in the tunnel waiting for one to pass the first thing you feel is the vacuume of air rush past you. A full minute before the train even goes past!. That coupled with the incredible noise and eventually lights is a good warning that a train is coming.

We were lucky with the first trip as the track lights had been left on so photography was easy although getting the correct angle so you get the train and tunnel without loosing your camera and arm prooved to be a little troubling. Im not going to ramble on too much as the pictures can explain it faster then i can with words.

Just a quick check, have i been shot..... Nope, all good. 

pics


----------



## Cane! (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice one! Hats off to you for having the plums to do this.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 19, 2008)

Very interesting, I don't think I'd seen your pics from here, got to be the absolute perfect legitimate opportunity to use the Otter dutch angle approach.

Have you been shot? Did you check either of your feet for bullet holes?  

JD


----------



## snappel (Aug 19, 2008)

He stole the angle from WOTS, surely? 

I too was able to profit from Loops and dsankt's priceless inquisitiveness and venture into the LU. Although I didn't bear witness to Otter getting a peppering from a twelve-bore or a swift dead stop to the skullen (because it sounds better than 'skull'), I did stand and watch as he took a self portrait (you're not going to post it??) despite the rattling of an incoming train further up the pipe...


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cool! Great shots & well done for doing this!


----------



## ethik (Aug 19, 2008)

thats fantatic


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazing! How the devil did you not get picked up amzes me. I thought every inch of that place was covered with cameras. Incredible stuff.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2008)

Excellent pics, love the stairs in there, and the signs and the one with the train going past. Excellent. 

Cheers,
 Sal


----------



## King Al (Aug 19, 2008)

Excellent stuff Zero, worrying that you got around so easily though, where you at least shot _at_?


----------



## Zero (Aug 19, 2008)

snappel said:


> He stole the angle from WOTS, surely?
> 
> I too was able to profit from Loops and dsankt's priceless inquisitiveness and venture into the LU. Although I didn't bear witness to Otter getting a peppering from a twelve-bore or a swift dead stop to the skullen (because it sounds better than 'skull'), I did stand and watch as he took a self portrait (you're not going to post it??) despite the rattling of an incoming train further up the pipe...



I totally forgot about that second trips pics!, i shall have a look see.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh and erm? Less you forgot . . . 






Think on.


----------



## Zero (Aug 19, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Oh and erm? Less you forgot . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats ermm round the back?... honest , and whose to say theres not more then 1 portal?


----------

